# Suggestions? Printing large format photos



## tallbootsphoto (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry, am having an error with inserting an image, please view this link if you're really curious to see what I'm referencing.

http://tallbootsphotography.fatcow.com/tallboots.images/Moody.Building.jpg

I took this photo while in Belize a few weeks ago and am looking to print it large scale (larger than 24 x 36 is preferred). 

I don't want to do a gallery wrap canvas because it cuts off the left side too much and I happen to like how you can see the sky on the left side of the building. 

I also don't want to frame, a) because I don't want the cost and b) I used to work and a frame shop and went overboard and EVERYTHING in my life is framed. 

I would like it mounted on foam core or something of that nature but am open to suggestions!

Other notes: I searched the forums to make sure I wasn't duplicating a question, please point me in the right direction if I am. I am a very experienced googler and have googled this question with no success. I guess I'm hoping that I'm missing something. 

ps: My fallback is to print through Ritz and have them mount on foam core. I was pretty happy with the 24x36 I have done before.


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2011)

How long do you want the print to last? 10 years? (most foam core)  50 years? (Archival foam board)  200 years? (Museum archival mount board, mat and framing)

How much larger than 24 x 36?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 22, 2011)

tallbootsphoto said:


> Sorry, am having an error with inserting an image,...........



FYI: When you're writing a post, put the URL inside the  tags, so it will look like this:

[plain][IMG]http://tallbootsphotography.fatcow.com/tallboots.images/Moody.Building.jpg[/plain]

The forum software should then post the image.


----------



## tallbootsphoto (Jul 22, 2011)

KmH said:
			
		

> How long do you want the print to last? 10 years? (most foam core)  50 years? (Archival foam board)  200 years? (Museum archival mount board, mat and framing)
> 
> How much larger than 24 x 36?



10-50 years  

I know 30x40 is standard and that would work well.


----------



## tallbootsphoto (Jul 22, 2011)

480sparky said:
			
		

> FYI: When you're writing a post, put the URL inside the
> 
> The forum software should then post the image.[/IMG]



Thank you! I will do that next time.


----------



## Tony S (Jul 22, 2011)

Have you ever done a gallery wrap where you put a solid color around the "wrap" and you still have the whole image visible on the front?  It works well as they still stand out from the wall and look nice without a frame (also with a floating frame). You might have to send special instructions to the printer to let them know exactly what you want so it gets framed correctly. I've had good luck using Millers Labs for prints done this way.


----------



## tallbootsphoto (Jul 22, 2011)

Tony S said:
			
		

> Have you ever done a gallery wrap where you put a solid color around...I've had good luck using Millers Labs for prints done this way.



That's a great idea-unfortunately I'm not eligible for Millers yet as I don't sell prints...not that I wont I'm just in the portfolio building process of my career and am shooting off of model mayhem (I had a well established photographer mentor me early who told me don't start charging until you can charge what you want to ultimately make-there's nothing worse than coming in as a budget photographer and then raising your prices as people will remember you as the budget photographer.

That being said, Millers recommended mpix which I will gee a look see as maybe they offer the same service.


----------



## CCericola (Jul 22, 2011)

Millers = MPix. In a way they recommended themselves. Same machines, same people, different prices.


----------



## tallbootsphoto (Jul 22, 2011)

CCericola said:
			
		

> Millers = MPix. In a way they recommended themselves. Same machines, same people, different prices.



Ha! They are so smart  I just went there and it looks like they offer (it's called Standout) but the larger is 20x30...back to the drawing board.


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2011)

The largest print Mpix makes is 24x36.

Miller's has 3 labs Mpix (consumers), MpixPro, and Miller's Professional imaging.

But, I would use H&H Color Lab for something like what you want. Photo Mounting, Professional Photo Mounting, Photo Lab | HH Color Lab


----------



## tallbootsphoto (Jul 22, 2011)

KmH said:
			
		

> The largest print Mpix makes is 24x36.
> 
> Miller's has 3 labs Mpix (consumers), MpixPro, and Miller's Professional imaging.
> 
> But, I would use H&H Color Lab for something like what you want. Photo Mounting, Professional Photo Mounting, Photo Lab | HH Color Lab



I'll have to go back and look but I think for the mounting 20x30 was the largest option...I hope I'm wrong though since their 20x30 was really reasonably priced.

Thanks for the link too-from first glance it's exactly what I was describing!


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2011)

tallbootsphoto said:


> I'll have to go back and look but I think for the mounting 20x30 was the largest option...I hope I'm wrong though since their 20x30 was really reasonably priced.
> 
> Thanks for the link too-from first glance it's exactly what I was describing!


No. Mpix doesn't do 24x36 standouts, but you mentioned you wanted a 30x40 print and Mpix doesn't make them that large, mounted or not.


----------



## Fordtography (Aug 9, 2011)

I know that theprintspace can print anything up to 50" and they offer different mounting services such as foamboard, cardboard, and foamex. So they should be able to do what you want, as well as offering different paper finishes. Professional quality prints also as I used them for my end of degree show exhibited at the AOP gallery and they have their own gallery space which showcases different photographers or exhibitions that have been printed via themselves.
Digital Photo Printing | Photo Prints | Theprintspace.co.uk
You can also order online and get home delivered. They also offer video tutorials on their website to help you decide on the mounting or the paper types which really helped me.
I am now doing an internship with them after following them on twitter and saw this post and thought that I could help. If you have any questions or queries you can email info@theprintspace.co.uk


----------

